# Nissan Frontier



## rhytid (Oct 31, 2004)

Anybody here use a Nissan Frontier as a beach vehicle? It's a 4x4 with limited slip but no locking differentials.

Just a newb question.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

rhytid said:


> Anybody here use a Nissan Frontier as a beach vehicle? It's a 4x4 with limited slip but no locking differentials.
> 
> Just a newb question.


A friend of mine has one. It is a 2004 model with stock rims and tires. He goes down to hatteras all the time with it and has never had a problem. Just remember what everyone here has said a million times and you will not have any problems, AIR DOWN 18-20 lbs, stay in the ruts when possible, stay out of them if they are too deep and would cause you to bottom out, always bring some equipment to get unstuck LOL, I alwayd have a shovel (the fold up type is fine) and a tow rope/strap. You can always ask someone to pull you out no problem there. Most people bring a jack (used to lack up a tire to add sand under to get you off your frame or to add some wood or a piece of carpet. Also stay away from the water sand can get tricky down there usually it is firmer but can go from hard sand to quick sand in an instant.

Remember just air down and drive smart, dont be an idiot and yu will have fun and maybe even catch some fish.

Ken


----------



## rhytid (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply dude.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

No problem


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I gotta frontier crew 4x4 (2000) and never had a problem at A/I but like skinsfan said air down between 18 - 20 psi and you should be alright.:fishing:


----------



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

rhytid said:


> Anybody here use a Nissan Frontier as a beach vehicle? It's a 4x4 with limited slip but no locking differentials.
> 
> Just a newb question.


Well I had a
2006 Frontier KC 4x4 last season and I ran all over place fishing OBX. Read up on riding the beach and air down to 20 lbs pressure.
Mine had the BFG Long Trail tires and they worked fine . I would have kept it but I traded for a 07 Crew Cab Tacoma 4x4 I also had the limited slip rear and the Tacoma does too with the TOW package. I didn't get the TRD model it rode harder then just SR 5 package. To me TRD is overkill for running the beach old Critter ain't Rock Crawlin or Mud bogging. Definetly get the Tow package it gives extra cooling for Tranny and that can;t hurt. Frontier works fine and plenty of power better then the Tacoma rides stiffer. Fronty works OK!


----------



## rhytid (Oct 31, 2004)

That's what I have... the 4x4 with limited slip and tow package.

I am not planning beach trips anytime soon but it's nice to know it will not be a problem if I do decide.

Thanks.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*Hey!*

Yeah I got a 98' front'ny, 4x4 reg cab. I love it 2 complaints; I'm 6'6" and i really wish I had an extended cab(not a 4 door, less working room) and I wish it was automatic, mines manual and I'll bee honest sometimes when I hit OBX I can feel that clutch getting worked (I dropped a stage 2 in it of wich I strongly suggest if you have a manual and plan on driving on the beach). I've put mech'eys on it @ 235-75 so that gave me a 2-1/2" lift just by the tries and that gives me plenty of clearance


----------



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

jay said:


> Yeah I got a 98' front'ny, 4x4 reg cab. I love it 2 complaints; I'm 6'6" and i really wish I had an extended cab(not a 4 door, less working room) and I wish it was automatic, mines manual and I'll bee honest sometimes when I hit OBX I can feel that clutch getting worked (I dropped a stage 2 in it of wich I strongly suggest if you have a manual and plan on driving on the beach). I've put mech'eys on it @ 235-75 so that gave me a 2-1/2" lift just by the tries and that gives me plenty of clearance[/QUOTE
> 
> Jay move up to a Midsize when can! What difference. I had a 94 Hardbody 4x4 I surf fished for years with,but when I went Midsize good lord what diffence. I don't need full size for what I do and the midsize is just right for me.
> 
> Good Fish'in!:fishing:


----------

